# Herzim seal replacement and screws !!



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi all, Latest project is to replace the Herzim seal and corroded screws along the side of my Chausson Welcome 27. The seal I can get from Sealsdirect or Leisuredirect, its the screws that are bothering me. I've tried Screwfix and B&Q but all the screws I have found seem to have too large a head and force the seal out. The screws installed are 32 x 4.25mm with a 6.5mm bugle type head. I hope to replace them with Stainless Steel screws. 

Any help in locating S/S screws with a flat head would be appreciated

Martin


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Wish I knew what a Herzim seal was. Wonder if my Chausson has one?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It keeps your Herzims sealed obviously. Nobody wants to have their Herzims exposed after all.


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

Stainless steel fixings are generally used in the marine industry, so Chandlery search might be your best bet.


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks Poulbot, I did intend to visit a force4 chandlers this afternoon, hopefully there will be something suitable. 

Spacerunner...Herzim seal is the insert that covers the screws on the wall > roof external seam, the strip is normally 11mm > 15mm wide. There are lots of screws under there slowly corroding away!!.
Martin


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

Don't forget that stainless steel does in fact corrode if not exposed to air. The surface of S/S continually forms a coat of chromium oxide. S/S fittings used in timber decks to hold stanchions on boats regularly rot out due to harsh conditions and no air flow, though obviously M/Hs have much less harsh operating conditions. Might be worth investigating galvanised, anodised or zinc plated.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

rotorywing said:


> Thanks Poulbot, I did intend to visit a force4 chandlers this afternoon, hopefully there will be something suitable.
> 
> Spacerunner...Herzim seal is the insert that covers the screws on the wall > roof external seam, the strip is normally 11mm > 15mm wide. There are lots of screws under there slowly corroding away!!.
> Martin


Thanks, I thought it might be the rubber sealing strip on the skirts. I just replaced the screws in that with s/s screws from B&Q and added some rubber beading along the top edge of the rear skirts to stop water running down the walls and getting into the bottom wood batten of the walls. It was a bit of a mess underneath at the back end and I had to spend a lot if time and effort attempting to sort it.


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you again Poulbot, very interesting information, might have to have a rethink.

Hi Spacerunner, had the same problem with my Welcome 27, water migrated into the boot. The cause was the rear fairing was not tight against the wall allowing moisture to track along the screws into the rear wall. Ended up having to replace the internal side of the rear wall and the complete garage floor, which I fabricated using pvc sandwiched sections normally used for double glazing panels. Also installed improved seal along top of rear fairing.


----------

